# Tuning Adapter issues with Roamio Plus - upgrade to Edge?



## saibari (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm having the trouble with the tuning adapter getting disconnected and then reconnecting on Cox Cable in Phoenix with my Roamio Plus (which I've had since Nov 2013, lifetime service). Have had the Cox techs out a couple of times. They first replaced cable connections that they said were old and not working properly, but that didn't help. They then replaced the cable card and tuning adapter, but that hasn't helped either. Now they're suggesting I try a UPS for some reason. They also suggest I upgrade to an Edge. But after seeing all the awful reviews and seeing that some are having tuning adapter issues with the Edge, I'm loathe to try that. Suggestions?


----------



## Nevada1K (Apr 9, 2007)

I had a similar problem with two Premiere's and a Bolt where the tuning adapter couldn't connect or hold the connection, that problem went unresolved for 6 days. After four tech visits, the 4th guy said something about an issue with the 110MHz frequency which apparently the tuning adapters require. Anyhow, after another hour, they got all three systems working, that was a few months ago. 

During this period, I ordered an Edge box which arrived the day they got things working. I never opened the Edge box and returned it for a refund under Tivo's 30 day return policy. Happy I did.

More recently, the Bolt box, which is my primary unit, first had a one hour Season Pass program stop recording after 39 minutes. Over the next several weeks, several of my one pass programs did not record on the Bolt (but did record on the Premieres located in other rooms where I had intentionnally programmed the Premirere to record the same program as the Bolt. The Bolt history displayed the error message "no signal" on most of these, although on two recordings (one on the local CBS station, the other the local NBC station) it reported "not authorized". All such programs recorded properly on the Premiere. Anyhow, I requested and got the same tech who resolved the issue a few months earlier. He also came with a second, higher level field tech to oversee the problems. It was determined that one of the "barrels" (the connector at the wall plate where the inside-the-wall coax is connected to the coax from the wall plate to the Tivo) was bad. After he removed the barrel from the wall plate, when you shook the barrel, you could hear something rattling inside. He indicated that one bad barrel could affect the signal to the other boxes. He replaced all the barrels in the house. I will see over the next few weeks if I experience any further "no signal" program Not Recorded entries in the History.

With regard to purchasing a new Edge, I would first inquire of your cable provider as to how long they will commit to supporting cable cards (and tuning adapters). In light of the 2020 FCC decision no longer requiring cable companies to support cable cards, I am concerned such support might be discontinued in the next 1-3 years. Has anyone heard anything on this issue, specifically with regard to Cox, or any other provider?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Buying an Edge won’t fix your issues at all.

The issues are fixable if the equipment is properly installed and provisioned by your cable company. Your Roamio is not the problem.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

Nevada1K said:


> I will see over the next few weeks if I experience any further "no signal" program Not Recorded entries in the History.


I had the "No Signal" problem with my Roamio. That problem was eventually solved with a new, higher amperage, power supply. This won't help the OP as the Roamio Plus has an internal power supply (though perhaps a new internal PS would fix the problem), but if your problem continues, you might consider buying a new higher amperage external PS for your Bolt. Mine cost $11 so it wouldn't be a lot of cash to risk. My theory is that when the Tivo changes channels, it needs more power when tuning than after tuning, so occasionally the PS just isn't able to keep up.


----------

